# It's Sunday what what Schwinns did we find this week. 12-22-13



## vintage2wheel (Dec 22, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/ vintage Schwinn parts-bikes-history did we find this week???

Post some pics and show us what you found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 22, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> It's Sunday what prewar/ vintage Schwinn parts-bikes-history did we find this week???
> 
> Post some pics and show us what you found.
> 
> ...




I found this!.. gonna just make it a rider with no fenders or tank. If I do end up running fenders im thinking gothic style aluminum with delta silver ray and,battery tube. Will more then likely install hi low drum if I can find one not shot.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 22, 2013)

So a rare uncommon color ratrod. Hhhhmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 22, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> So a rare uncommon color ratrod. Hhhhmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




Sorta lol.. Knowing me ill end up putting it all back together over time


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 22, 2013)

I got this on Wednesday. Let her sit on Craigslist for a while hoping someone would snag her, but no. So I went and picked her up. Cleaning up nicely!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 22, 2013)

It was a busy week


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 22, 2013)

*1940 Schwinn New World*

Picked this up off the local CL...1940 Schwinn New World with Schwinn Superior Rims, locking fork, pedals stamped 38, Miller bolt-on kickstand...

Bike also had this 12-hole rack on it. Can anyone help identify??


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*cl find*



Talewinds said:


> I got this on Wednesday. Let her sit on Craigslist for a while hoping someone would snag her, but no. So I went and picked her up. Cleaning up nicely!




never seen this one pop up on cl.i like it.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*great find*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I found this!.. gonna just make it a rider with no fenders or tank. If I do end up running fenders im thinking gothic style aluminum with delta silver ray and,battery tube. Will more then likely install hi low drum if I can find one not shot.
> View attachment 128572




post pics when you get this on wheels.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 22, 2013)

What can you tell us about the AMC Flash head badge and the Schwinn decal on the chain guard?


----------



## jd56 (Dec 22, 2013)

Been a while since a schwinn addition.
Still miles away but, its mine now.
51 red Panther







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 22, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> What can you tell us about the AMC Flash head badge and the Schwinn decal on the chain guard?




Here's the thread I started on it earlier this week, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ned-Handlebars-And-Today-s-Fresh-Find-Schwinn . Don't know much about it. It's one of the "hardware store" brands that Schwinn badged for. Unlike the BF Goodrich bikes that had their own chain guard decal, many of the independently badged Schwinns has Schwinn decals elsewhere on the bike. The bike had been discovered in the little farm town where I picked it up, and knowing nothing about the AMC branding I can only guess that the bike was badged for farm stores, feed stores, hardware stores, or auto service places?


----------



## mruiz (Dec 23, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Been a while since a schwinn addition.
> Still miles away but, its mine now.
> 51 red Panther
> 
> ...




 Nice Panther there JD. Is it supose to have trus rods? I see the fenders have the dedent. I have a set but came out of a Hornet?
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think it supposed to have a springer fork which has the truss rods.
I have this one that needs paint and if I don't get the correct match I may have to use it.
Now all this assumption is based on the front fender. I'll guess that is correct.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 24, 2013)

the lack of selling any bikes has made buying them useless. I cant walk in there now, except sideways.


----------



## looneymatthew (Dec 24, 2013)

*well done*

Jackpot.......




markivpedalpusher said:


> it was a busy week


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 25, 2013)

*I got this bike off ebay*

I already had the tank, so I found the bike to go with it! I have been spending some time sourcing cool parts for it, like the locking truss fork and nice seat. I will get the tank painted to match the bike. I love the red pedals and the overall shape of the bike, even if it is a ladies bike!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 26, 2013)

mruiz said:


> Nice Panther there JD. Is it supose to have trus rods? I see the fenders have the dedent. I have a set but came out of a Hornet?
> Mitch




I sent you an email about the rods.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 26, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I sent you an email about the rods.




I thought all panthers had springers and the springer you have a pic of would not be correct since the bolt goes through the legs....


----------



## jd56 (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree Obi, Panthers had front springer forks with truss rods. Working on getting the complete springer front fork to help complete this bike that is enroute.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

